# R&R Products Dragbrush (5ft)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered this 5ft dragbrush from R&R Products ahead of my leveling project this weekend, and I am very pleased with its performance. It is marketed for brushing top dressings, dew and worm cast removal, grass grooming and ground clearance.

I was looking for something a little less aggressive than my drag mat. The mat does a great job at smoothing the sand and working it down into the canopy, but my experience has been that it traumatizes the turf a bit. Another problem I was having with the drag mat was its tendency to actually pull sand out of my irrigation trenches that haven't grown over when I crossed them on a perpendicular path. It's tough to explain, but the steel mesh would sag a little down into the trench and scrape out some sand with each pass.

The broom head is nice and heavy - much heavier than a shop broom, so it doesn't just float on top of the sand. The handle angle is adjustable, so you can set it to where the broom has good contact with the ground at whatever height you're comfortable pulling it from.

I went pretty heavy with the sand this time around, so I still used the drag mat, but I finished everything with this broom. It gave everything a nice smooth finish, and was easier to work into corners than the drag mat. I plan to continue using the broom to touch things up until the grass fills back in completely (footprints, erosion from rain, etc.).

They are available in 4ft, 5ft, and 6ft widths.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks boss, Ware! So, you pull it, or do you push it like a shop broom, or both?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pull (drag).


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome, had no idea they came so big...


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Insert funny "she said" joke here RED!

:lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

lol

a lawn guy on Instagram stripes with a broom like that lol


----------

